# Conseil sur l'achat d'un NAS



## Jura39 (29 Août 2020)

Bonjour , 

je souhaite acheter un NAS pour stocker ma bibliothèque musique .

Je vous explique mon idée .

J'ai acheté il y a peu des enceintes wifi , et je voudrais profiter de ces enceintes pour écouter mes CD .
J'ai donc pensé a investir dans un NAS  dans lequel je ferais le transfert de mes cd dedans ( bon j'ai du boulot car je possède environ 2000 CD 
mais cela me permettrais d'avoir accès a une belle bibliothèque musicale .
J'aimerais aussi pouvoir stocker mes photos

Que me conseillez vous comme matériel ?

Merci de vos conseils


----------



## fredj (29 Août 2020)

Bonjour. Déjà une première remarque : un NAS est-il la meilleure solution ? Un simple disque USB partagé sur le réseau (connecté à un ordi ou une box internet) ferait peut-être l'affaire pour moins cher. L'avantage d'un NAS serait dans les services associés : partage sur le web, création de différents comptes, possibilité de mode RAID... et fonctionnement autonome, bien sûr. Les deux solutions tournent chez moi : un disque de 3To connecté à ma Freebox et un NAS Synology 4To en RAID 1. Pour tout ce qui est musique, photo et vidéo, c'est surtout le disque USB qui est utilisé.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2020)

fredj a dit:


> Bonjour. Déjà une première remarque : un NAS est-il la meilleure solution ? Un simple disque USB partagé sur le réseau (connecté à un ordi ou une box internet) ferait peut-être l'affaire pour moins cher. L'avantage d'un NAS serait dans les services associés : partage sur le web, création de différents comptes, possibilité de mode RAID... et fonctionnement autonome, bien sûr. Les deux solutions tournent chez moi : un disque de 3To connecté à ma Freebox et un NAS Synology 4To en RAID 1. Pour tout ce qui est musique, photo et vidéo, c'est surtout le disque USB qui est utilisé.


Salut,

J'ai pensé au disque USB , mais puis je l'utiliser sans qu"un pc soit en marche ?
Mon seul intérêt etant de pouvoir écouter ma bibliothèque musique sans avoir a utiliser un pc ou Mac .
J'ai une Livebox .
Quel avantage d'un Nas alors ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2020)

En  NAS , je trouve ce genre de produit pas trop onéreux 
celui-ci
Ou
ce modèle  
Apres je voila un autre qui semble moins bon


----------



## fredj (29 Août 2020)

Il faudrait faire une recherche sur les fonctionnalités de partage de fichier de la Livebox. Je ne sais pas si elles sont performantes et bien conçues. Ce serait la solution la moins chère mais un NAS sera sans doute plus performant. Je te conseille le Synology (1 ou 2 baies, selon tes besoins d'évolutivité). Ils offrent une suite d'utilitaires (qui s'installent sur le NAS) certains sont dédiés à la lecture des fichiers audio / vidéo.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2020)

fredj a dit:


> Il faudrait faire une recherche sur les fonctionnalités de partage de fichier de la Livebox. Je ne sais pas si elles sont performantes et bien conçues. Ce serait la solution la moins chère mais un NAS sera sans doute plus performant. Je te conseille le Synology (1 ou 2 baies, selon tes besoins d'évolutivité). Ils offrent une suite d'utilitaires (qui s'installent sur le NAS) certains sont dédiés à la lecture des fichiers audio / vidéo.



Mon  but est de pouvoir installer tous mes cd sur le NAS et de pouvoir ensuite y accéder sur mes enceintes wifi 
Que pense tu de ses modèles ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2020)

Je viens de faire le test avec un clé usb sur la livebox et cela fonctionne , je récupère la musique sur les enceintes


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2020)

J'hesite entre ce modele
et celui ci

Votre avis ?


----------



## fredj (29 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je viens de faire le test avec un clé usb sur la livebox et cela fonctionne , je récupère la musique sur les enceintes


Si cela fonctionne avec une clé usb ça devrait fonctionner avec un disque dur. Le bénéfice de passer par un NAS devient moins évident.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2020)

fredj a dit:


> Si cela fonctionne avec une clé usb ça devrait fonctionner avec un disque dur. Le bénéfice de passer par un NAS devient moins évident.


Quel avantage de passer par un nas ?

Le quel choisir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quel avantage de passer par un nas ?





fredj a dit:


> L'avantage d'un NAS serait dans les services associés : partage sur le web, création de différents comptes, possibilité de mode RAID... et fonctionnement autonome, bien sûr.



Sinon, pour le choix du NAS, aucune idée


----------



## Romuald (29 Août 2020)

Plus de 10 ans que j'ai un Synology (un DS110 puis un DS116) et franchement ils sont biens : Interface, possibilités, et un forum d'utilisateurs au top. En plus les modèles 'play' sont compatibles airplay. Maintenant si c'est pour seulement stocker de la musique, c'est un peu acheter une Rolls juste pour faire ses courses, surtout si tu peux raccrocher un DD à ta box.
Mais en achetant un NAS tu t'ouvres plein de possibilités, les plus connues étant ton cloud personnel, ton propre serveur mail, heberger ton site Web...  A toi de voir.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Plus de 10 ans que j'ai un Synology (un DS110 puis un DS116) et franchement ils sont biens : Interface, possibilités, et un forum d'utilisateurs au top. En plus les modèles 'play' sont compatibles airplay. Maintenant si c'est pour seulement stocker de la musique, c'est un peu acheter une Rolls juste pour faire ses courses, surtout si tu peux raccrocher un DD à ta box.
> Mais en achetant un NAS tu t'ouvres plein de possibilités, les plus connues étant ton cloud personnel, ton propre serveur mail, heberger ton site Web...  A toi de voir.



oui , c’est en effet ce que je recherche , avoir un cloud aussi
Un disque dure externe j’ai mais un 500  go
Le nas offre plus de possibilités.
Entre les deux modèles ci dessus 
Que pensez vous le mieux?


----------



## Romuald (29 Août 2020)

Le 218play : deux baies disques, donc tu peux faire du raid, et il est compatible airplay.
Attention : il est vendu sans disque dur, penses-y dans ton budget. Après, mais la il faut être dans le secret des dieux, peut-être qu'un 220play va sortir avant la fin de l'année : 2 ans c'est le cycle habituel de renouvellement de la gamme, et le 218, comme son nom l'indique, date de 2018. A moins que le Covid, toujours lui, ait retardé la mise en œuvre


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Août 2020)

Perso j'ai des qnap ils sont aussi très bien. j'y ai ma musique et mes photos

Je peux accéder à ma musique via mon iphone, depuis ma TV... et si je connecte une borne airport express à ma chaine hi-fi que je pilote avec l'iphone.   je fais aussi ma sauvegrade time machine dessus.  A savoir que les donnée du NAS 1 sont sauvegardée sur un second NAS ( sauf les sauvegardes time machine )


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2020)

Vraiment pas facile de savoir quoi prendre et qui corresponde a mes besoins !
Je trouve ce modele a un tarif abordable , mais je sais pas trop si c'est un bon produit ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Août 2020)

tu as aussi ça https://www.macway.com/qnap-ts-128a...tour-blanc-nas/p1036228?s_kw=qnap&oid=1412227 ou celui là https://www.macway.com/qnap-ts-131p-nas-tour-blanc-serveur-de-stockage/p310029?s_kw=qnap&oid=1328150  ou ça sans disque dedans https://www.macway.com/boitier-qnap...2-baies-usb-a/p1258094?nid=200249&oid=1037732


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2020)

J'ai aussi trouvé celui ci


----------



## maxou56 (29 Août 2020)

@Jura39
Bonjour,
Si c'est un NAS que tu cherches.
Je te conseil Synology ou Qnap.
Si ton choix ce porte sur Synology. Je peux t'en dire plus ou il y a ce forum qui est très bien.

Si c'est simplement un disque réseau (WD ou d'autre marques...)


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2020)

Si je prend sans disque , quel modele de disque prendre ? 
pour mettre avec ce NAS


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Août 2020)

Pas la peine de mettre des disques spécial NAS si tu ne fais pas une utilisation intensive 24h/24 de ceux-ci. Des disques classique seagate ou western digital feront le job.


----------



## Romuald (29 Août 2020)

Je mets des 3"5, a priori plus rapides que les 2"5 et avec plus de cache. Pas de SSD, pas besoin de leur rapidité dans un NAS. Dans le DS110 j'ai un samsung de 2TO depuis 10 ans et pas un souci (mais il ne se fait plus), et dans le DS116 un WD blue de 2TO également, pas de soucis non plus, mais depuis 3 ans seulement. Mauvaise expérience avec un toshiba dans un boitier de sauvegarde (il a tenu 6 mois, changé sous garantie, tient le coup depuis maintenant 4 ans) et un WD Red - soit disant spécial NAS - qui a perdu un maximum de secteurs rapidement et que j'ai changé sous garantie contre le WD blue. 
Ce n'est que mon expérience.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2020)

Allez  zou ,

J'ai passé la commande  

Merci a vous tous de votre aide , sans vous j'aurais surement pas acheter le bon matériel


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Août 2020)

tu as pris quoi au final ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2020)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> tu as pris quoi au final ?


J'ai pris ce modele


			https://www.amazon.fr/TerraMaster-transcodage-multimédia-Stockage-Personnel/dp/B07PWDTBJ6/ref=sr_1_5?__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1&keywords=QNAP+TS-128A&qid=1598719057&smid=A1VQYNS4MF8DIA&sr=8-5&th=1
		


+ deux disques de 3TO

Le tetramaster n'est pas très connu , mais je vais tester


----------



## Romuald (29 Août 2020)

mouais. Il utilise btrfs, c’est très beau sur le papier mais quand ça plante c’est galère.  Un peu comme apfs


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> mouais. Il utilise btrfs, c’est très beau sur le papier mais quand ça plante c’est galère.  Un peu comme apfs


C'est pas bien ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Août 2020)

Si, mais de mon point de vue c’est un système professionnel, pas forcément adapté à un usage privé.


----------



## maxou56 (29 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Si, mais de mon point de vue c’est un système professionnel, pas forcément adapté à un usage privé.


Chez Synology ça fonctionne bien (tous les modèles ne sont pas compatibles).
De toutes façon on n'as pas vraiment le choix, si on souhaite faire de la Virtualisation (ou DockerDSM), avoir des quotas par dossiers, pour certains paquets... un volume en BTRFS est obligatoire. (Il est possible d'avoir par exemple un volume en BTRFS, et un en EXT4 sur le même groupe de stockage)
Et ça a aussi des avantages, instantanés, copie/duplication de fichiers/dossiers presque instantané, cela prend moins de place si on a plusieurs copie de fichiers (car seul les modifications sont stockées).
Par contre le gros point noire, c'est que Synology ne propose pas de moyen de passer le l'EXT4 au BTRFS (il faut supprimer et recréer le Volume)


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2020)

Bon , il va me falloir acheter une bible du NAS pour apprendre a l'utiliser


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2020)

J'ai acheté ce NAS pour installer tous mes CD qui traine dans les placards .
Dois je respecter une procédure ou faire un encodage pour faire le stockage sur un NAS ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Août 2020)

Concernant les NAS, quelle est la sécurité à mettre en place pour éviter qu'un tiers y accède via internet ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2020)

Le choix du disque dur est il important ?


----------



## maxou56 (30 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Concernant les NAS, quelle est la sécurité à mettre en place pour éviter qu'un tiers y accède via internet ?


Bonjour,
1- Désactiver l'UPnP sur la Box/Routeur.

Après si on souhaite rendre accessible le NAS sur internet.
2- limité le nombre de tentatives (pour le mot de passe) avec bannissement de l'IP (Temporaire ou définitive)
  - Désactiver le compte "admin" (et créer un autre utilisateur "administrateur") ou modifier le nom si c'est possible.
  - Activer le notification pour de mauvais mots de passe.

3- Ouvrir uniquement les ports nécessaires.
  - Ne pas ouvrir le SSH/Telnet sur Internet.

4- Configuré le Pare-feu du NAS, pour par exemple autorisé uniquement les IP "Française..." pour un port précis.
Par exemple:

```
192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 Autoriser tous les ports
10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 Autoriser tous les ports
172.160.0.0/255.240.0.0 Autoriser tous les ports

Toutes les IP  ports 80/443
IP Française ports xxxx
...

Toutes les IP, Tous les ports Refusé
```

Et pour un accès physique au NAS si on a des données sensibles.
Il faut activer le chiffrement des dossiers partagés (qui contiennent les données sensibles, pour les autres ce n'est pas nécessaire, car ça demande plus de ressource ou ça ralenti les transferts).
C'est nécessaire car un reset permet généralement de réinitialiser les réglages du compte admin et donc de permettre un accès aux données non chiffrer, idem pour une réinstallation de l'OS, ou migration.
Pareil si on retire les disques et qu'on les branche sur une machine Linux (et même windows si on est en EXT4 sans RAID).
Avec les données chiffrée il faut en plus la clé de chiffrement, attention à ne surtout pas la perdre.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2020)

Hello,

J'ai bien mis en service le NAS mais a ma grande surprise , le multi rooms ne détecte pas le nas 

Une idée de ce soucis ?

Bonne soirée


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai bien mis en service le NAS mais a ma grande surprise , le multi rooms ne détecte pas le nas
> 
> ...


J'ai trouvé une solution a ce problème


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2020)

@fredj 

Je souhaite transférer ma musique pour le moment  sur cd vers le NAS , tu ma conseillé  de régler les paramètres de transfert en MP3 et 320 Kbit/s .
Puis je ajouter un équaliseur par défaut sur chaque transfert avant de faire le transfert sur le NAS

Dois je enregistrer le cd sur iTunes ou puis je faire autrement ?

Bonne soirée


----------



## ericse (4 Septembre 2020)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Pas la peine de mettre des disques spécial NAS si tu ne fais pas une utilisation intensive 24h/24 de ceux-ci. Des disques classique seagate ou western digital feront le job.


En fait les disque NAS ne sont pas meilleurs que les autres, ils peuvent avoir une meilleure garantie garantie, mais le matériel reste du disque grand public. Ce qui change c'est le paramétrage de son firmware pour lui permettre de fonctionner correctement dans une grappe RAID. Par exemple le nombre de tentatives sur erreur doit être long sur un disque de PC, mais sur un disque en RAID il doit être assez court pour permettre au contrôleur RAID de reprendre la main et de traiter l'erreur à son niveau.


----------



## iBaby (5 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @fredj
> 
> Je souhaite transférer ma musique pour le moment sur cd vers le NAS , tu ma conseillé de régler les paramètres de transfert en MP3 et 320 Kbit/s .
> Puis je ajouter un équaliseur par défaut sur chaque transfert avant de faire le transfert sur le NAS
> ...



Bonjour. J’utilise un Nas pour la même raison que toi : dématérialisation de ma bibliothèque cd. Je l’ai depuis plus de deux ans et ça marche très très bien. 
Mais je te conseille vivement de ripper tes cd en FLAC ou en ALAC (Apple lossless) c’est-à-dire sans perte, car le MP3 est destructeur et avec 2000 cd tu n’auras sans doute pas envie de tout recommencer si un jour tu t’aperçois que le MP3 est un peu réducteur.

Je te conseille de télécharger le CD Ripper de dBpoweramp en version d’essai gratuite, ça reste gratuit indéfiniment ensuite pour un usage privé. C’est le meilleur ripper de CD que je connaisse sur Mac, rapide et fiable. À configurer sur FLAC ou ALAC et lui indiquer le chemin du dossier sur ton Mac. iTunes les enregistrerait dans sa bibliothèque, ce qui serait contre-productif. Pour les metadonnées, si ça ne suffit pas, tu peux trouver des éditeurs de metadonnées facilement.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

ripper en FLAC ou ALAC ? quel est le mieux ?
Je lui indique quel chemin ? 

Merci


----------



## iBaby (5 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ripper en FLAC ou ALAC ? quel est le mieux ?
> Je lui indique quel chemin ?
> ...



FLAC ou ALAC, ça dépend. Si tu veux pouvoir lire plus tard tes fichiers musicaux avec iTunes/Musique, ALAC est mieux et obligatoire. La qualité sera la même. FLAC est libre, c’est son seul avantage. 

Le chemin vers un dossier du Finder, musique par exemple, qui servira de zone d’attente pour tes fichiers avant que tu les transfères manuellement sur ton Nas.


----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé une solution a ce problème


Tu pourrais la donner, ça peut intéresser du monde


----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> ripper en FLAC ou ALAC ? quel est le mieux ?


C'est pareil, c'est ce qu'on appelle de la compression sans perte - contrairement à MP3 ou AAC qui réduit le spectre.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu pourrais la donner, ça peut intéresser du monde


J'ai télécharger l'application DLNA  MEDIA SERVER


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> FLAC ou ALAC, ça dépend. Si tu veux pouvoir lire plus tard tes fichiers musicaux avec iTunes/Musique, ALAC est mieux et obligatoire. La qualité sera la même. FLAC est libre, c’est son seul avantage.
> 
> Le chemin vers un dossier du Finder, musique par exemple, qui servira de zone d’attente pour tes fichiers avant que tu les transfères manuellement sur ton Nas.


Tu choisis ou le chemin pour le finder ? et ou choisi tu ALAC  ?


----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu choisis ou le chemin pour le finder ? et ou choisi tu ALAC ?


RTFM ! Il doit bien y avoir un help quelque part. En tout cas je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu prends CD ripper, payant, au lieu de XLD, gratuit, en français, et offrant d'après ce que je vois les même possibilités. M'enfin c'est toi qui vois.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> XLD


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> RTFM ! Il doit bien y avoir un help quelque part. En tout cas je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu prends CD ripper, payant, au lieu de XLD, gratuit, en français, et offrant d'après ce que je vois les même possibilités. M'enfin c'est toi qui vois.


Salut ,

Je vais essayer


----------



## Sly54 (5 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 190091


Aie aie aie Jura, on ne télécharge pas sur Clubic. On télécharge sur l'App store ou bien sur le site du développeur.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Aie aie aie Jura, on ne télécharge pas sur Clubic. On télécharge sur l'App store ou bien sur le site du développeur.


XLD N'est pas dans le store


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

C'est long l'encodage ?


----------



## ScapO (5 Septembre 2020)

Slt,




__





						X Lossless Decoder: Lossless audio decoder for Mac OS X
					





					tmkk.undo.jp
				



Le Dmg https://tmkk.undo.jp/xld/xld-20191004.dmg


----------



## Sly54 (5 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> XLD N'est pas dans le store


et il n'a pas d'éditeur non plus ?..

J'ai cherché pendant 3 minutes environ, voilà je crois le site du développeur : https://tmkk.undo.jp/xld/index_e.html


--- Edit.
C'est malin, pendant que je cherchais, *ScapO *m'a grillé


----------



## ScapO (5 Septembre 2020)

Pas de mérite ,c'est le logiciel que j'utilise (compatible avec la technologie AccurateRip)


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

C'est très long l'encodage , deja plus de 20 Minutes pour un cd et je suis a 40 %  sur 4 pistes


----------



## ScapO (5 Septembre 2020)

tu encodes comment ?
Un Cd je dirais 10/12 minutes ( selon vitesse du lecteur)(ça fait une paye que je ne l'ai fait)


----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est très long l'encodage


Sur mon mini 2012 i7 et un lecteur externe, ça démarre à x3 et culmine à x6 pour un encodage en AAC VBR 127. J'ai abandonné l'ALAC, de toutes façons je n'entends pas de différence entre les deux. Par contre entre ça et un MP3, même à 320, y'a pas photo.
Je me souviens que via itunes sur mon imac2006, ce qui ne nous rajeunit pas, ça tournait entre x15 et x20 pour un encodage en ALAC


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> tu encodes comment ?
> Un Cd je dirais 10/12 minutes ( selon vitesse du lecteur)(ça fait une paye que je ne l'ai fait)


J'encode en ALAC 
Je suis deja a presque 1 heure pour un cd et seulement 4 pistes a 60 % , avec un lecteur graveur externe


----------



## iBaby (5 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'encode en ALAC
> Je suis deja a presque 1 heure pour un cd et seulement 4 pistes a 60 % , avec un lecteur graveur externe



Ce n’est pas normal, chez moi ça prend 5 mn à tout casser. Je te réponds pour tes autres questions dans un instant, je vais regarder ta capture d’écran.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> Ce n’est pas normal, chez moi ça prend 5 mn à tout casser. Je te réponds pour tes autres questions dans un instant, je vais regarder ta capture d’écran.


5 mn , j'ai un probleme alors que dois je faire ?


----------



## iBaby (5 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu choisis ou le chemin pour le finder ? et ou choisi tu ALAC ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 190081
> Voir la pièce jointe 190083



Rip to : t’indique si tu ripes en FLAC, ALAC ou autre. Sur ta capture d’écran c’est FLAC.

Path : t’indique dans quel dossier vont tes fichiers extraits. Sur ta capture c’est Musique, tu changes au besoin.

Vérifier aussi l’Encoding : Lossless Level 5 (Default), c’est bien j’utilise ça. À ce moment là tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème avec le temps d’extraction [emoji848]

À noter que dans Path (chemin) il ne faut pas lui indiquer un chemin vers ton Nas ! Il ne voudra pas et ça mettrait au mieux un temps fou. Le système n’autorise pas d’extraire directement sur un autre système.


----------



## ScapO (5 Septembre 2020)

Même le Cd en lecture x1 les temps que tu annonces sont excessifs ..Comment est branché ton lecteur externe ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

Je suis branché sur mon mac en usb , j'ai trouvé la combine , je copie le cd sur le mac et encode ensuite ( moins de 5 minutes ) 
j'encode en Apple lossless


----------



## iBaby (5 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> RTFM ! Il doit bien y avoir un help quelque part. En tout cas je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu prends CD ripper, payant, au lieu de XLD, gratuit, en français, et offrant d'après ce que je vois les même possibilités. M'enfin c'est toi qui vois.



DBpoweramp n’est pas payant pour la partie CD ripper, il suffit de prendre la version d’essai gratuite qui offre une licence perpétuelle à usage privé. De plus j’ai choisi ce logiciel car il est plus rapide que XLD (d’après mes essais), que j’ai utilisé un certain temps aussi, à une époque où je ne connaissais pas DBpoweramp. Ce sont les deux que je recommande particulièrement, avantage DBpoweramp.


----------



## iBaby (5 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je suis branché sur mon mac en usb , j'ai trouvé la combine , je copie le cd sur le mac et encode ensuite ( moins de 5 minutes )
> j'encode en Apple lossless



Tu veux dire quoi par « je copie le cd sur le mac et encode ensuite »?


----------



## D34 Angel (5 Septembre 2020)

@Jura39 
Met ta priorité sur la sécurité de ton Nas (accès externes) ... *c'est par là qu'il faut commencer*.
=> Tu dois blinder les accès à ton nas.

@maxou56 te donne une bonne piste au post #34. 
Je t'invite à lire ce super tuto. Certes, il lié aux nas Synology mais tu dois pouvoir trouver l'équivalent dans l'interface d'admin de ton nas.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

J'ai copié quelques cd mais helas j'ai pas la pochette de l'album 
comment remedies a cela ?


----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai copié quelques cd mais helas j'ai pas la pochette de l'album
> comment remedies a cela ?


Un coup de google image avec le titre et l'interprète du CD.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Un coup de google image avec le titre et l'interprète du CD.


et tu colle cela ou ?


----------



## iBaby (5 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> et tu colle cela ou ?



À droite en bas dans l’interface de ton logiciel. Tu peux lui demander avant l’encodage de trouver la pochette en allant dans les trois points ... à côté du de l’image du cd [emoji331] Il t’envoie vers une collection d’images en rapport avec ton cd et tu peux affiner la recherche s’il ne trouve pas, en précisant le nom de l’album et l’auteur.

Note ceci : lorsque tu insères la pochette d’album avant le rip, DBpoweramp l’attribue automatiquement à chaque piste, de manière à ce que la pochette apparaisse en lecture sur chaque piste.
Pour les CD déjà ripés sans pochettes, tu iras dans Google images à la recherche de tes pochettes d’album que tu téléchargeras et tu les renommeras : Cover.jpg avant de les glisser dans leur dossier respectifs. Ainsi tu verras aussi chaque piste avec la pochette.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> À droite en bas dans l’interface de ton logiciel. Tu peux lui demander avant l’encodage de trouver la pochette en allant dans les trois points ... à côté du de l’image du cd [emoji331] Il t’envoie vers une collection d’images en rapport avec ton cd et tu peux affiner la recherche s’il ne trouve pas, en précisant le nom de l’album et l’auteur.


Ou voyez vous cela ?


----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2020)

Clique sur CDRip, tu auras la fenêtre qui va bien : glisse l'image sur 'no image'


----------



## iBaby (5 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ou voyez vous cela ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 190123



C’est XLD,


Sur DBpoweramp c’est ici:


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

Bon du coup j'encode avec iTunes , des que je met le cd , il va sur iTunes et est exporté au format " encodeur Apple lossless.
Une fois encoder , je récupère le fichier dans le finder et le transfert dans le dossier musique du NAS


----------



## lolipale (6 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'encode aussi en flac avec XLD (pour moi le meilleur outil d'encodage sur macOS)
Ecouter du mp3 sur un système audio de qualité est une hérésie !!!
J'utilise ensuite Picard pour les tags et les pochettes d'albums.
Enfin j'utilise MinimServer pour NAS pour le streaming vers mon système audio NAIM (un peu difficile à appréhender mais redoutable comme serveur musical).
Tous ces outils sont évidemment gratuits.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'encode aussi en flac avec XLD (pour moi le meilleur outil d'encodage sur macOS)
> Ecouter du mp3 sur un système audio de qualité est une hérésie !!!
> ...


Salut , je n'arrive pas a avoir la pochette sur ma musique du nas


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2020)

C'est normal, tu es dans le gestionnaire de fichiers. C'est comme si tu listais tes disques dans le finder. Pour avoir les pochettes il faut passer par un gestionnaire de bibliothèque musicale comme iTunes. Il n'y a pas ça en natif sur ton NAS ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est normal, tu es dans le gestionnaire de fichiers. C'est comme si tu listais tes disques dans le finder. Pour avoir les pochettes il faut passer par un gestionnaire de bibliothèque musicale comme iTunes. Il n'y a pas ça en natif sur ton NAS ?


Salut

apres un chat avec une personne de la marque du nas , il me conseil d'installer  cela  
C'est cela dont j'ai besoin ou il me conseil  ceci

Que  dois je prendre ?


----------



## ScapO (6 Septembre 2020)

Slt,

sous le dossier Applications de ton nas , il doit ien y avoir des applications ( type serveur Itunes , Plex ) à installer non ?


----------



## ericse (6 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> apres un chat avec une personne de la marque du nas , il me conseil d'installer  cela
> C'est cela dont j'ai besoin ou il me conseil  ceci


Entre les deux je trouve Plex plus facile, et surtout il y a plus de fonctions disponible en version gratuite.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> 
> sous le dossier Applications de ton nas , il doit ien y avoir des applications ( type serveur Itunes , Plex ) à installer non ?



Salut , 

J'ai ça


----------



## ScapO (6 Septembre 2020)

C'est que Plex est déjà installé.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> C'est que Plex est déjà installé.


Je viens de l'installer 
cela sert a quoi ?


----------



## ScapO (6 Septembre 2020)

je te mets de la lecture ( ce sera ainsi plus détaillé _ Tuto Sino mais ne dois pas être si éloigné du tien)








						Plex : Installation sur un NAS Synology - Tuto-Synology.fr
					

A la recherche d'un vrai serveur multimédia ? Transformez votre NAS Synology en media center avec l'application Plex Media Server.



					www.tuto-synology.fr


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> je te mets de la lecture ( ce sera ainsi plus détaillé _ Tuto Sino mais ne dois pas être si éloigné du tien)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je dois passer par cette application pour voir mes photos et ma musique ?


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je dois passer par cette application pour voir mes photos et ma musique ?


Que dit le mode d'emploi de ton NAS ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Que dit le mode d'emploi de ton NAS ?


Justement il n'explique pas grand chose 
tu peux le voir  ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour, qu'est qu'un NAS ?
c'est moi je suis nase


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bonjour, qu'est qu'un NAS ?
> c'est moi je suis nase


Un serveur informatique


----------



## peyret (6 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bonjour, qu'est qu'un NAS ?
> c'est moi je suis nase



salut,

Voir par ici -->  https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serveur_de_stockage_en_réseau
Un peu "usine à gaz".... à régler pour le mac, pour ma part j'éviterai...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Septembre 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Un peu "usine à gaz".... pour le mac, pour ma part j'éviterai...


Dis le à mon père, vu qu'entre nous zéro dialogue, Papa à l'étage sur pc, Maman salon sur iPad et moi à l'autre bout sur iMac dans ma cage dorée. Il veut mettre ça pour que chacun y note son planning et, qu'on puisse le consulter sans bouger...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

Pour revenir au sujet , 

Plex est gratuit pour le NAS ?


----------



## peyret (6 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Dis le à mon père, vu qu'entre nous zéro dialogue, Papa à l'étage sur pc, Maman salon sur iPad et moi à l'autre bout sur iMac dans ma cage dorée. Il veut mettre ça pour que chacun y note son planning et, qu'on puisse le consulter sans bouger...



.... pour les réglages, ton père pourrait faire appel à un informaticien qui s'y connait en NAS, car PC, Mac, et Ipad... c'est loin d'être évident....


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Que dit le mode d'emploi de ton NAS ?


Tu y comprend quelques choses a cette notice?


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2020)

C'est la pub. La notice est la : https://help.terra-master.com/TOS/view/?lang/en-us/flag/TOS_Guide

Plex est preinstallé, la doc te dit comment l'activer, mais pour savoir comment t'en servir faut aller chez PLEX.
Je comprends mieux pourquoi ton NAS est moins cher que le Synology : il utilise des logiciels tiers alors que tout est inclus, et bien documenté, dans la suite synology mais ça a un cout.


----------



## ericse (6 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Plex est gratuit pour le NAS ?


Les principales fonctions sont gratuites


----------



## ericse (6 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Je comprends mieux pourquoi ton NAS est moins cher que le Synology : il utilise des logiciels tiers alors que tout est inclus, et bien documenté, dans la suite synology mais ça a un cout.


Oui, il n'y a qu'une vingtaine de logiciels prévus, contre quelques centaines sur Synology ou Qnap. 
Mais comme il y a aussi Docker, on peut installer tout le reste sois même en se donnant un peu de mal.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est la pub. La notice est la : https://help.terra-master.com/TOS/view/?lang/en-us/flag/TOS_Guide
> 
> Plex est preinstallé, la doc te dit comment l'activer, mais pour savoir comment t'en servir faut aller chez PLEX.
> Je comprends mieux pourquoi ton NAS est moins cher que le Synology : il utilise des logiciels tiers alors que tout est inclus, et bien documenté, dans la suite synology mais ça a un cout.


Si je change contre ce NAS , ou celui ci  , c'est mieux ?


----------



## D34 Angel (6 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Si je change contre ce NAS , ou celui ci  , c'est mieux ?


Perso, je n'ai pas réfléchi longtemps.
Suis allé direct chez Synology (meilleure réputation ... même si, désormais, Synology a été rattrapé par Qnap).

Cependant, tu veux changer de nas mais ... Quid de celui que tu as déjà ?  Tu vas pouvoir te le faire reprendre ?

Concernant le choix entre les deux (ou un autre), c'est difficile de se prononcer car ça dépend de ce que tu veux en faire.
De plus, quand on ne connait pas les nas, on est loin d'imaginer tout ce qu'on peut faire avec.
Certains modèles te permettent de faire des choses que d'autres modèles ne te permettent pas.

De ce que j'ai compris, depuis le début du topic, c'est en priorité l'écoute de musique que tu privilégies.
Je pense (mais ça n'engage que moi) que le modèle DS120J est plus adapté à tes besoins.
Rem : Le modèle DS118 a le transcodage vidéo (c'est du transcodage matériel) ... donc, si tu comptes regarder des vidéos à distance (via internet), c'est peut-être mieux.

Fais attention au prix (ça t'a déjà été dit au début du topic et tu dois l'avoir déjà constaté) :
=> Certains sont des boitiers vides, d'autres ont déjà le(s) disque(s) à l'intérieur.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

Le DS120J est mieux que le Synology DS118 ? 
Pour quel raison  ?

Mon besoin , c'est le stockage de musique et de photo avec un accès depuis mon iPhone  et pouvoir balancer ma musique sur le multiroom .

Oui je peux changer et garder mon disque dur


----------



## D34 Angel (6 Septembre 2020)

Attention, j'ai édité mon message relativement à la vidéo.



Jura39 a dit:


> Le DS120J est mieux que le Synology DS118 ?
> Pour quel raison ?


Je ne dis pas qu'il est mieux ... mais, pour tes besoins, qui semblent modestes, tu n'as pas besoin d'un processeur 4 cœurs ...
et donc, le prix s'en ressent.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

Si mes besoins augmentent et que le tarif ne me gene pas , il faut mieux prendre le DS118 ?

Le 4 coeurs est plus rapide ?


----------



## D34 Angel (6 Septembre 2020)

Regarde les descriptifs techniques (sur les liens que tu indiques, clique sur "+ de détails")
Pour le 120J, le nombre de cœurs et la vitesse processeur ne sont même pas indiqués ... c'est que ça doit être un "petit" processeur.
Le 118 a 1 Go de RAM ... alors que le 120J n'a que 512 Mo

Coté "qualité" du matériel, je pense que les deux se valent.

Moi, j'ai un DS218+ (2 baies en RAID 1). 
J'ai pris la gamme "+" car je tenais (c'était même ma priorité) à avoir mon propre serveur de messagerie ... et il n'y avait que la gamme "+" qui le permettait.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Regarde les descriptifs techniques (sur les liens que tu indiques, clique sur "+ de détails")
> Pour le 120J, le nombre de cœurs et la vitesse processeur ne sont même pas indiqués ... c'est que ça doit être un "petit" processeur.
> Le 118 a 1 Go de RAM ... alors que le 120J n'a que 512 Mo
> 
> ...


Il faut donc plus partir sur le modele  118 
Voici le tableau avec les différences


----------



## ScapO (6 Septembre 2020)

tu lui reproches quoi au tien ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> tu lui reproches quoi au tien ?


Pas beaucoup d'applications et pas grand chose en Français


----------



## ericse (6 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le DS120J est mieux que le Synology DS118 ?


Dans une gamme donnée les J sont les modèles "Junior" avec un petit processeur, ensuite il y a les standards, et enfin les + avec le processeur le plus puissant. Le problème des J c'est que ça ne sert à rien qu'il y ait des centaines d'applications disponibles dans le store, le proc n'est pas assez puissant pour les faire tourner...
Ensuite il y a le 18 ou le 20 qui indiquent l'année de sortie du modèle, et donc comme pour un Mac un modèle de 2020 sera maintenu 2 ans de plus que celui de 2018


----------



## D34 Angel (6 Septembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Ensuite il y a le 18 ou le 20 qui indiquent l'année de sortie du modèle, et donc comme pour un Mac un modèle de 2020 sera maintenu 2 ans de plus que celui de 2018


Je n'ai pas connaissance de personnes ayant eu un pb de mise à jour système avec des "vieux" modèles.
Certains utilisent encore sans pb des nas de 2010.

Ceci dit, je ne suis pas expert sur cet aspect (ni sur pas mal d'autres).


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

Bon du coup , j'ai craqué pour un 2 Baies 
j'ai choisi ce modèle 
enfin surtout grâce a votre aide


----------



## maxou56 (6 Septembre 2020)

D34 Angel a dit:


> Je n'ai pas connaissance de personnes ayant eu un pb de mise à jour système avec des "vieux" modèles.
> Certains utilisent encore sans pb des nas de 2010.


Ce que @ericse a dit, c'est que Synology se base sur l'année du modèle (comme apple) pour proposer les mise à jours.
Par exemple DSM6 pour des 2011 ou + et DSM 7 pour 2013 ou + (ensuite Synology propose des mise à jour de sécurités pendant 2/3ans pour les NAS qui ne supportent pas le nouvelle OS, par exemple jusqu'en juin 2023 pour les NAS bloqués sous DSM6)
Mais les NAS de 2010 sous DSM5 n'ont plus de MAJ, donc ne plus les exposer sur internet et ne sont plus compatibles avec certains paquets...


----------



## D34 Angel (6 Septembre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Ce que @ericse a dit, c'est que Synology se base sur l'année du modèle (comme apple) pour proposer les mise à jours.
> Par exemple DSM6 pour des 2011 ou + et DSM 7 pour 2013 ou + (ensuite Synology propose des mise à jour de sécurités pendant 2/3ans pour les NAS qui ne supporte pas le nouvelle OS, par exemple jusqu'en juin 2023 pour les NAS bloqué sous DSM6)
> Mais les NAS de 2010 sous DSM5 n'ont plus de MAJ, donc ne plus les exposer sur internet et ne sont plus compatibles avec certains paquets...


Merci @maxou56 pour cette précision.
Désolé, @ericse, je n'avais pas bien capté tes propos.


----------

